
Related Pins at Pinterest: The Evolution of a Real-World Recommender System - bryanrasmussen
https://arxiv.org/abs/1702.07969
======
ladon86
Direct link to paper:
[https://arxiv.org/pdf/1702.07969.pdf](https://arxiv.org/pdf/1702.07969.pdf)

